# Anybody here use the "bin bath"?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

*Has anyone here tried the bin bath?* Found this on Renaissance Havanese's site and it looks interesting (though the video is extremely short). One bin has the shampoo and the second has the conditioner. She said she leaves them in the shampoo bin for about 10 minutes. She doesn't write about the process other than to say it is, "What I consider the easiest and most effective way of bathing."






Thoughts?


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Never heard of it. I find doing both in the sink to be pretty easy as it is. How's your girl doing?


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

tra_po said:


> How's your girl doing?


She's doing well, thanks for asking. What a wonderful breed.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We've been doing that for years. Both bins fit inside the big sink in the dog room, with a rack to set them on to rinse, and put conditioner on. They get soaped in the first bin, set out and rinsed off, then in the rinse bin for final rinse, and out on the rack for leave in conditioner.


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Tom King said:


> We've been doing that for years. Both bins fit inside the big sink in the dog room, with a rack to set them on to rinse, and put conditioner on. They get soaped in the first bin, set out and rinsed off, then in the rinse bin for final rinse, and out on the rack for leave in conditioner.


Tom, what do you think are the benefits to the bin bath method? Does it reduce tangling?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

interesting....


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It's just easier. You can't miss a spot if they are soaking all over in soapy water. You can't leave soap in if they get a second rinse completely in clean water. I don't know that it makes any difference with tangling or anything else. It's just a lot less work.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

They just look like two ordinary washing-up bowls squashed side by side in a bigger sink?? It must be the shortest video on record!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Ours are 15"x18"x13" deep. I think they are Rubbermaid storage containers, but may be some other make. We have a 6' stainless steel sink in the dog room. The bins are in one end, and there is a special rack for dog washing sinks that takes up the rest of the space. We have a handheld commercial kitchen sink sprayer for rinsing. We have a smaller, similar setup in the puppy room.

Here's a link to a picture of the sink when we first put it in. We're using two different bins now, but the picture has a puppy washing bin in it in the picture. http://www.starbornhavanese.com/images/DSCN5730.JPG With two larger bins in the right side, the rack gets pushed almost all the way to the left. The two drawers on the right, under the sink, are large full pullout drawers with 150 lb. capacity slides. The one in the middle holds shampoos and conditioners. The one on the right end holds towels.

When Pam goes to a long show weekend, she takes one of the bins to use in a hotel bathtub in case she needs to wash the dog.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Never heard of it either and pretty interesting. We usually bath Wish on the tub and taken bit long to keep him still and make bath a great play/treat time.


----------

